# 4L60E mount and crossmember stumper



## kyle1! (Feb 21, 2012)

Dad's 99 Tahoe spun a bearing so being a nice kid I told him I would help him put in a new engine. Finally get the crate motor in with tranny and hook up the transfer case. We put the crossmember where it should be and we are 2 1/4 inches or so short for the tranny mount to line up with the crossmember:msp_confused: The only thing I can think of is the tail on the tranny has been changed...I assume they make different lengths??? We had the tranny looked at and all it needed was some new seals, reg valve and filter. It doesn't appear that the tail was ever taken off due the way the dirt is still caked along the seam. Motor, 350, seems to fit like it should. What am I missing beside not having any experience with these Chevys? :help:

Brian


----------



## Yooperforeman (Feb 21, 2012)

Are you positive that the crossmember is in the right location?Most Chevy frames are already drilled for different drivetrain combos.
Also make sure that the crossmember is not flipped end for end.
We have a '98 Tahoe at work,I could take a picture for you.


----------



## kyle1! (Feb 21, 2012)

We have the right bolt holes...they have the markings from a bolt being there....um um will have to take another look at that. The crossmember has been flipped/turned back the other way and it did not make a difference still 2 inches short. A picture would be most helpful. 

My dad and I have been on a losing streak when it comes to vehicle repairs. We can't get his 542B bobcat to start. Tried to put a new timing belt in my 01 Honda Odyssey and was always off one tooth no matter what I tried. Trailered it to my mechanic who put it all back together only to find out the water pump I installed did not seal right...whats another $400 :bang: Now this tahoe and being short on the tranny mount. It is enough to drive one :msp_mad:

Brian


----------



## Yooperforeman (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll try to get a picture today.


----------



## Yooperforeman (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's 2 pictures. I see only 2 holes on each frame rail,so that can't be the issue.


----------



## kyle1! (Feb 22, 2012)

Your pic shows the mount on the side of the crossmember and I was thinking it was in the middle. That helps a million  and :msp_thumbsup: That is what I thought only 2 bolts in the frame on each side of the crossmemeber.


Brian


----------



## Yooperforeman (Feb 23, 2012)

Glad I could help out.


----------

